

The revenge of former employees can close the business - raresp
http://www.hackingnews.com/cyber-crime/the-revenge-of-former-employees-can-close-the-business/

======
aj
Is it just me or is that article extremely sub-par? Incomplete and dangling
sentences, incoherent structure and muddled phrasing. All in that article.
Appears to be super amateurish !

~~~
DrScump
It's not just you. I found it to be a painful, and ultimately worthless, read.

